# Aromasin



## DetMuscle (May 8, 2012)

Whats the dose while on cycle and frequency while on cycle? I can google it but looking for what you all run. Ive been on Arimidex but changing. Id appreciate it.


----------



## colochine (May 8, 2012)

What's your cycle look like? 12.5mg EOD or 25mg ED situation dependent.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 8, 2012)

Depends on you but I would start at 25mg ED and work from there. Why did you quit the adex?


----------



## Tikijoe (May 8, 2012)

I use 25 ed and never had any problems


----------



## SloppyJ (May 8, 2012)

With a hefty test dose and dbol, 25mg didn't cut it for me.


----------



## crackrbaby (May 8, 2012)

I'm running 750mg Test per week, Cjc1295 and Ipam.
 I started Aromasin at 12.5mg ed and slowly worked up to 25mg ed.. This seems to be my sweet spot..
 I will be posting some labs in the "Lab Testing" section in the next couple of days to see exactly where my Estro is at 25mg ed.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...1295-mini-log-purchase-peptides-products.html


----------



## DetMuscle (May 8, 2012)

colochine said:


> What's your cycle look like? 12.5mg EOD or 25mg ED situation dependent.



600 Test EW and 60mg Drol ED



SloppyJ said:


> Depends on you but I would start at 25mg ED and work from there. Why did you quit the adex?



Honestly, I switched at a recommendation from some friends who are using it and its readily available to me locally. But also, its based on that Aromisin has and approx 85% rate of estrogen suppression vs something like 50% for Adex. Are these number wrong?


----------



## DetMuscle (May 8, 2012)

Tikijoe said:


> I use 25 ed and never had any problems





SloppyJ said:


> With a hefty test dose and dbol, 25mg didn't cut it for me.





crackrbaby said:


> I'm running 750mg Test per week, Cjc1295 and Ipam.
> I started Aromasin at 12.5mg ed and slowly worked up to 25mg ed.. This seems to be my sweet spot..
> I will be posting some labs in the "Lab Testing" section in the next couple of days to see exactly where my Estro is at 25mg ed.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...1295-mini-log-purchase-peptides-products.html



Thanks coolcats!

DM


----------



## Onedeep0811 (May 8, 2012)

DetMuscle said:


> 600 Test EW and 60mg Drol ED
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I switched at a recommendation from some friends who are using it and its readily available to me locally. But also, its based on that Aromisin has and approx 85% rate of estrogen suppression vs something like 50% for Adex. Are these number wrong?



What brand aromasin are you using? And yes it does supress the estrogen by 85%.


----------



## DetMuscle (May 8, 2012)

Onedeep0811 said:


> What brand aromasin are you using? And yes it does supress the estrogen by 85%.



Thanks for the info. Is there a good peptide advertiser here that I can order from on the this forum for it? I think the stuff Im getting is from a common supplier that doesnt advertise here. Thanks for the help. Id rather order my own


----------



## crackrbaby (May 8, 2012)

Purchase Peptides.. I'm not one to rant about a company, but there quality and professionalism is unsurpassed. Just a suggestion bro.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 8, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> Purchase Peptides.. I'm not one to rant about a company, but there quality and professionalism is unsurpassed. Just a suggestion bro.



x2


----------



## SloppyJ (May 8, 2012)

I don't believe that aromasin supresses estrogen much more than adex. I think your numbers are skewed there my man. I'm enjoying adex on cycle and saving the aromasin for PCT.


----------



## crackrbaby (May 8, 2012)

SloppyJ- I believe your mistaking Purchase Peptides with Pepsource my brother.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 8, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> SloppyJ- I believe your mistaking Purchase Peptides with Pepsource my brother.



Yup that's my bad. I will edit that post. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## M4A3 (May 8, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> With a hefty test dose and dbol, 25mg didn't cut it for me.



Your Aromasin was probably underdosed. 90% of Research chems probably are.


----------



## DetMuscle (May 8, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I don't believe that aromasin supresses estrogen much more than adex. I think your numbers are skewed there my man. I'm enjoying adex on cycle and saving the aromasin for PCT.



May be/ Ill check


----------

